# My new toy



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, I came to a decision and picked up a new S&W M&P9 Friday night. Didn't get out til late this afternoon for a little time with it. I had some flyers at first at 10 yards to get aquainted as it's been a few years since shooting a semi-auto. The center group was at 10 yards after shooting about 6 rounds to see where it printed. The next group on top of each other was at 12 yards. I think I'm gonna get along real good with it ! Zero issues and a smooth operating machine. What a blast. My neighbors are really gonna love me ! LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats !!! Now you can Piss Off the Liberals!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !! Did Kat give it a go ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys ! Wanted to give it a full run first. Actually she was making dinner and was pissed. LOL. I've shot quite a bit in the past and have to say this gun fits me like it was part of me. Kay will get her chance. She's already learned how to tear it down and switch out palm swells, load etc. Probably tomorrow. Ran Fiocchi FMJ 115 gr. through it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you get a new wife Tom ? LOL


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

Kat / Kay - as long as they never meet you should be fine! Haha!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig, Congrats.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Did you get a new wife Tom ? LOL


Just noticed that. DD is right, she can never know...LOL Using my Iphone and my fat fingers weren't much help ! Thanks Rick


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Congrats !!! Now you can Piss Off the Liberals!!!


HAHA I just HAD to use that for my pic Rodney !


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice. I am sure you will like it. When I was looking at polymer pistols, it was between the Smith M&P 9mm or the Glock 17. Only reason the Smith lost out was I found a good deal on an old Gen2 17. Learn the trigger reset, the distance you have to let trigger go forward till you hear a click. When you hear this the striker is ready to go again without having to let the trigger go all the way forward. This will help you with accuracy and speed.

Sent from a gas station pay phone using a quarter.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I thought it was suppose to be for the misses.... uhoh...... Nice lookin gun Tom.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like a keeper for sure! Nice gun!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking gun, and congrats on getting it. Its always nice to get a new gun !


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice, i love the m&p series. Your groups will tighten up a bit more nd your trigger will smooth out a lil after a few hundred rounds. I put the apex fss kit in mine and man is it a sweetheart now. The apex fss kit also gives you an aluminum trigger rather than the poly.
Happy shooting with it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice gun. Im sure your gonna enjoy it.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I like it! I wanted an XDm or an M & P, but the wife got me a Gen 4 Glock 19 for Xmas. First semi auto I've ever owned. Shot it New Years Day, it was fun. For a guy used to 2lb triggers, it's gonna take alot of getting used to, but I'm liking it so far. A few more practice sessions and I may take the CCW class.




Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys ! Rick, it's supposed to be for both of us. LOL I have to go out of town for the night so she still has to wait a couple of days til she gets her hands on it. She's bugging the crap out of me but we've been busy. Thanks for the tips as well folks. We're trying for February for the CPL (CCW) class here. Many of them have been full for months. Where I bought the gun from one of the guys has his own company for putting on classes,personal defense and such. His class offers far and above of what's required and is highly recommended. While I bought this for various reasons, target shooting is at the top. Ammo availability and prices will dictate alot of future target practice though.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice weapon & group, Bones!!!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice looking gun! I have the M&P as well, but in .40 cal. Fits the hand super nice and have never had a malfunction (have over 1000 rounds through it at this point). Use it as my carry gun as well.

My wife went for the Springer XDm in 9mm and that gun is like shooting a pellet gun. Shoots very nice as well, but the grips to me are a bit goofy on the XD series guns.

Have fun in your CCW course. We learned a ton between that and a few other firearm classes we've taken. Hopefully, I'll never have to use it for anything other then target practice though.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys ! Yea tuffdaddy, wanted something the wife wouldn't be afraid of. Just got her shooting this past summer with a 22lr. She loves to shoot when she can now and she's pretty darn good at it too. The M&P also fits both of us with the interchangeable palm swells. This was the last one besides the floor model and that was scooped up 5 minutes after I grabbed this one. The owner has been having a heck of a time getting any affordable guns in his store as of late. Pretty much the only guns left are the high dollar items and I bet they don't last long either.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Funny story related to getting the wife involved with shooting. I did a lot of research on 9mm SA guns, and then took her to the store to handle a few. She loved the Springer XDm and so we got it. Then we took a shooting class together to get her familiar with the funtions and how to shoot properly. When it came time to actually shoot, you could bearly peel her off of the wall in the range when she heard the other people shooting lol. We finally convinced her to shoot a .22 to start, and she was okay with that. Then I shot her Springer so she could see the recoil. After that, she takes her first shot, puts it in the 8 ring. After that, she was putting them all in the 9 and 10 ring consistently. The guy we were with pointed to the "gang bangers" a few lanes down going through 15 rounds in 2 seconds and hitting all over, and he says "sweety, you have nothing to worry about. Look at how they are shooting". Haha. Since then, she's picked up a Sig P238 (which we had to send to Sig to get some work done, but it's rocking now) for her carry gun. Good to see so many ladies getting out shooting now.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Good looking Pistol. The M&P does an excellent job as do the the others mentioned. My wife is content with a shotgun in her closet with bird shot. Daughter how ever carries a PPK S in .380 with Glazers concealed or a Glock 17 with 115 g Silvertips in her purse. I make sure that she and her husband have all the 9 & 45 ammo they need with which to practice. (He has a Kimber Ultra CDP with Crimson Trace grips!) Both have their CCWs The family that shoots together stays ALIVE during SHTF times! I looked at a Sig P238 Sunday at a gun shop in Owensboro, KY. Set it down and looked at a couple others and when I went back to the Sig, a lady lawyer was buying it. We talked for a while...... she seemed like a level headed individual for a dang lawyer! Couldn't be all bad, she has her CCW license!


----------

